# new cam...beware of Thunder Racing!



## ms38w (Nov 16, 2010)

I ordered a cam from Thunder Racing 

Thunder Racing TRuTorq Camshafts from Thunder Racing

on March 5th, 2012. Naturally they accepted my money instantly. So a couple of weeks go by and I don't get any type of email response such as "thank you for your order, blah,blah,blah..." so I email them to inquire about my order. I was told that the order has been shipped to them and they will ship it to me as soon as it arrives. OK, but I thought I ordered the cam from Thunder Racing.. It is listed on their website, and no mention of a special order or getting it from a third party or blah,blah, blah...

So two more weeks go by...no cam. I email them again asking on the order status...no response. A few days later I call. The guy says something like " so and so was the sales rep on this order. It's on his desk and I have no access to it. Let me check on it and get back to you..." Three days later I call back to see what they found out. "My supervisor will have to handle this...blah,blah,blah...". So the next day I call and ask to speak to the supervisor. She comes to the phone and tells me that my order didn't make the cut off date. She thought it had made the March 5th order, but it evidently had not if it hasn't arrived yet "blah, blah,blah...". So I ask her to verify that it has indeed been ordered and when might I expect it to arrive. "I'll have to get back to you, what's your number". Of course she doesn't call back. So I call and/or email every day trying to get someone to answer my question "has it been ordered, or do I need to re-order or cancel or what happened?" They evidently have caller ID because they don't even come to the phone or answer my emails. So I leave messages. No one ever calls back or emails back. So today, my message to them was this "I am on 3 truck forums, 2 GTO forums and 3 Corvette forums. I talk with thousands of guys every day all over the world. Word of mouth is a very big business point. When these guys ask me "how's the new cam working out?" I tell them...what cam? I never got it and Thunder Racing can't/won't tell me where it is or when I'll get it" BLAH, BLAH, BLAH! Now...I'm not asking for you to boycott "Thunder Racing" or anything like that...but if your hard earned money and your project vehicle mean anything to you...you might want to shop else where for parts. And, oh yeah...I will also inform those other forums I mentioned.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That just tells me they don't do any custom grinding themselves. Ed at FlowTech Inductions gets stock Comp Cams and custom grinds to order. Over a month is a long time


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cancel your order and ask for a refund... and if they won't just do a charge back on your credit card.

Plenty of other companies that would love to take your money.


----------

